
Shopify Earnings release 2Q 2020 - marc__1
https://news.shopify.com/shopify-announces-second-quarter-2020-financial-results
======
marc__1
Total revenue in the second quarter was $714.3 million, a 97% increase from
the comparable quarter in 2019.

New stores created on the Shopify platform grew 71% in Q2 2020 compared with
Q1 2020, driven by the shift of commerce to online as well as by the extension
of the free trial period on standard plans from 14 days to 90 days

Q2 2020 GMV grew 119% compared to Q2 2019 with year-on-year GMV growth
accelerating in April and May and decelerating in June and thus far in July

The migration to Shopify Plus of larger sellers continued in Q2 2020,
resulting in a record quarter for new merchant adds to Shopify Plus. A large
number of merchant upgrades to Shopify Plus in Q2 2020 outpaced the number of
downgrades, which peaked in April before returning to pre-COVID levels by
quarter end.

